# Game 4: Nets @ Miami--11.7.05



## ZÆ

@









*Game 4 
New Jersey Nets @ Miami Heat
Monday November 7th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 2-1
Heat Record: 2-1*

*Probable Starters:*
    
    

After winning at home against the Chicago Bulls, the New Jersey Nets look to take on the Miami Heat for the first time this season. Miami will be playing with out Shaquille O’Neal who suffered a sprained right ankle in the Heat's home opener against the Indiana Pacers.

*Heat stats*
*Nets stats*​


----------



## justasking?

OMG... good thing Shaq isnt playing... Takes away a major problem for us.. Although this will be a very tough game for the Nets. They have to defend well this game. 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Dooch

Great game thread THE TAKEOVER. I am glad that Shaquille O' Neal will not be in the lineup for the Miami Heat, gives us a much better chance of walking away with the "W". Also, next week the matchup against the Houston Rockets, Tracy McGrady will not be in the lineup. So 2 good stars will be missing for their teams when we face them. Dwayne Wade is going to be the main player we have to worry about. Antoine Walker can continue to chuck up his 3-pointers. Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## mjm1

2 words, BENCH PRODUCTION and we can win this game.


----------



## GM3

Next 79 Games are big!


----------



## Drop_Dimes

oooh tm11 will be pissed that you beat him to making this thread. On a related note however, the heat without shaq is a substantially easier team to beat, bucks beat them tonight, i know we lost to the bucks, but that was opening night, i think i'll take kidd-carter-jefferson over jwill-wade-walker, i say nets win this one, but it'll be close.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Dooch said:


> Great game thread THE TAKEOVER. I am glad that Shaquille O' Neal will not be in the lineup for the Miami Heat, gives us a much better chance of walking away with the "W". Also, next week the matchup against the Houston Rockets, Tracy McGrady will not be in the lineup. So 2 good stars will be missing for their teams when we face them. Dwayne Wade is going to be the main player we have to worry about. Antoine Walker can continute to chuck up his 3-pointers. Go Nets! :banana:


 yea good news for the nets!


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> 2 words, BENCH PRODUCTION and we can win this game.


Stopping Wade will be even bigger factor in determining if we win or lose.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Drop_Dimes said:


> *oooh tm11 will be pissed that you beat him to making this thread*. On a related note however, the heat without shaq is a substantially easier team to beat, bucks beat them tonight, i know we lost to the bucks, but that was opening night, i think i'll take kidd-carter-jefferson over jwill-wade-walker, i say nets win this one, but it'll be close.


Oh I doubt it! He might enjoy a change up even.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Petey said:


> Stopping Wade will be even bigger factor in determining if we win or lose.
> 
> -Petey


Absolutely correct. We stop Dwayne Wade, I think we win. We limit our turnovers (turnover ratio). I think since Shaquille O' Neal will not be in the lineup that definitely decreases/eliminates most of our frontcourt problems. Go Nets!


----------



## XenoSphere

What we could do is just let Dwayne Wade get his shots, but contest all of them and play everyone else very tight. And our bench just needs to contribute somehow because their bench isn't great at the time either. RJ should have fun exploiting Walker's horrible D.


----------



## VC_15

Dooch said:


> Absolutely correct. We stop Dwayne Wade, I think we win. We limit our turnovers (turnover ratio). I think since Shaquille O' Neal will not be in the lineup that definitely decreases/eliminates most of our frontcourt problems. Go Nets!



don't forget they lost all their defenders too in shanon anderson and eddie jones..... no one realy on that team can keep up with Vince and RJ.


----------



## Dooch

VC_15 said:


> don't forget they lost all their defenders too in shanon anderson and eddie jones..... no one realy on that team can keep up with Vince and RJ.


Very true VC_15. They also lost most of their shooters in both Eddie Jones and Damon Jones (The Jones Boys). :cheers: Repped.


----------



## Gmister

What I would try to do is get Wade and Zo alot of fouls. Even though I think Zo is straight garbage he can be a factor at the end of the game with his shot blocking, better to not have him there. I'm really not looking forward to a Dwayne last shot of the game, Carter and Jefferson are probably our two best people to draw fouls on Wade. 2 early in the first, takes a seat or if they let him stay in and he gets 3 then we won't see much of him for the rest of the 1st half.


----------



## v-insane

i think the team is waiting for this game ....we will win for sure ... with shaq and all there team we went for 2nd overtime last year and were near from win ...


----------



## JCB

LIMIT . . . . limit is the key word
LIMIT Wade to 27 points (he'll need to score more to beat us)
LIMIT our turnovers (we've turned the ball over way too much this season)
LIMIT their offensive rebounds (without SHAQ, we should have an easier time grabbing the defensive boards)
LIMIT Walker to shooting outside (if we rough him up in the post, he won't want to go down there and he will be forced to take outside shots, which he would probably take anyway)

Then we have to execute these above points, so EXECUTION is another key word.


----------



## Brolic

we have to limit the turnovers DWade has a problem with TO 
Alonzo Mourning on Kristic will probably have a lot of energy Kurly has that outside shot though Collins needs a 3/4 night. Of course we need the bench I think Frank has to be creative and try different players not like the guys he'd put out there have done anything.


----------



## JCB

im hoping the play of the game will be Krstic dunking over Zo and then Nenad flexing his arm in Zo's face . . . . . if that would happen I'd be on the floor laughing lol

seriously tho, i think Nenad has the possibility of having a field day against the Heat. Zo cannot guard him. Nenad can just pop out to 12-15 feet and knock down the jumper all day. And if Zo comes out on him, Kurly will just blow by him. If i was the Heat, i'd put Haslem on Krstic instead of Zo.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Drop_Dimes said:


> oooh tm11 will be pissed that you beat him to making this thread.


Nah, everyone needs a day off every now and then. Its all good.


----------



## ZÆ

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nah, everyone needs a day off every now and then. Its all good.


how do you do the charts so good?


----------



## Nets0701

The key to the game is to stop Wade. If we hold wade to a reasonable amt. of points and asts, and keep him off the boards, we will win. Simple as that. Though, this will be very hard....


----------



## GM3

No, let Wade get his shots. Walker will overshoot so he will hurt them himself. Wade will help them off double teams, let him get his and lets stop the others.


----------



## Real

This is going to be a tough game. If we show up the way we did the last 3 games, we are going to lose. We're not going to get away with playing the way we did last night, the second half at Toronto, or certainly not against Milwaukee.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> how do you do the charts so good?



A little skill, a lot of patience. IM me sometime and I can explain it some. You can be my game thread apprentice.


----------



## fruitcake

less than 31 hours before tip-off...


----------



## L

the nets better win this!
i hate wade's cocky attitude,and zo needs a good beating!
and walker needs to learn that he isnt the first offensive option on this team.
get revenge from the playoffs nets!kill the beast while its wounded!


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm still sticking to my guns when I say that Dwayne Wade IS the most overrated player in the league. By far. Bar none. If he scores 37+ it'll be a wet dream for him considering he's only done it 8 times in his career. Without Shaq to help him out I doubt he'll crack 30.


----------



## Intense Enigma

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm still sticking to my guns when I say that Dwayne Wade IS the most overrated player in the league. By far. Bar none. If he scores 37+ it'll be a wet dream for him considering he's only done it 8 times in his career. Without Shaq to help him out I doubt he'll crack 30.



The same way VC is helping RJ this season.


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> the nets better win this!
> i hate wade's cocky attitude,and zo needs a good beating!
> and walker needs to learn that he isnt the first offensive option on this team.
> get revenge from the playoffs nets!kill the beast while its wounded!


I want Nenad Krstic to just shoot all day over Alonzo Mourning A.K.A "Zero". We should definitely take advantage of their missing frontcourt star C Shaquille O' Neal. Dwayne Wade most likely should be double-teamed for most of the game. Have to pick up Udonis Haslem with his mid-range jumper, and Jason Williams you cannot leave wide-open to shoot the 3-pointer. Antoine Walker I just want to see him get blocked and worked all game. Go Nets!


----------



## GM3

Mourning or Zero is still pretty dangerous defensively. As long as Walker is there Krstic should have no problem scoring though. I like our backcourt match up, no matter how good Wade is there is no way they could stop RJ or Vince. Kidd will have to outplay J-Will and McInnis & Jackson have to produce here. Anything less than 19 points combined for them and we will lose.


----------



## AND1NBA

Have you guy forgotten about Jason Williams? The guy is a card carrying Net killer. He lights us up like a christmas tree everytime he plays against us. In the two combined games last year against us, he had 47pts and shot 17 of 23 from the field (8 of 12 from behind the ark). The guy just can't miss against us.


----------



## Dooch

AND1NBA said:


> Have you guy forgotten about Jason Williams? The guy is a card carrying Net killer. He lights us up like a christmas tree everytime he plays against us. In the two combined games last year against us, he had 47pts and shot 17 of 23 from the field (8 of 12 from behind the ark). The guy just can't miss against us.


I mentioned containing Jason Williams in my last post. He has not been a Net killer, he has just had good games against us. You cannot consider someone a Net killer unless it is someone like Shaquille O' Neal because he always got us ever since he was on the Los Angeles Lakers and we played them in the Finals. We could not contain him, I think Jason Kidd will step up his level of defense on Jason Williams and contain him for most of the game.


----------



## L

besides,zo's limit is like 20 minutes lol.he would collapse after that!
but i think he avg good numbers in limited minutes.but i still hate him!


----------



## AND1NBA

Dooch said:


> I mentioned containing Jason Williams in my last post. He has not been a Net killer, he has just had good games against us. You cannot consider someone a Net killer unless it is someone like Shaquille O' Neal because he always got us ever since he was on the Los Angeles Lakers and we played them in the Finals. We could not contain him, I think Jason Kidd will step up his level of defense on Jason Williams and contain him for most of the game.


Dude, we haven't beaten Memphis in 2 years (0-4), mostly because of him. Everyone of those games Williams has atleast scored 20+ points while shooting a VERY high %, even from behind the ark which he isn't a very good 3 point shooter. It's really sad when a PG who barely averages 10 ppg lights up a team like nothing.

Face it, he is an official card carrying Nets killer.


----------



## Real

AND1NBA said:


> Have you guy forgotten about Jason Williams? The guy is a card carrying Net killer. He lights us up like a christmas tree everytime he plays against us. In the two combined games last year against us, he had 47pts and shot 17 of 23 from the field (8 of 12 from behind the ark). The guy just can't miss against us.


I like Jason Williams as a player. I remember the sick passes when he was a rook back in '99. 

That will be the key matchup, Jason Williams vs. Jason Kidd.


----------



## Dooch

AND1NBA said:


> Dude, we haven't beaten Memphis in 2 years (0-4), mostly because of him. Everyone of those games Williams has atleast scored 20+ points while shooting a VERY high %, even from behind the ark which he isn't a very good 3 point shooter. It's really sad when a PG who barely averages 10 ppg lights up a team like nothing.
> 
> Face it, he is an official card carrying Nets killer.


I would not worry about Jason Williams as much as Dwayne Wade still, even if you consider him a Net killer. Jason Williams did lead Memphis to the wins over the New Jersey Nets but it was not only him who carried the team. Memphis had Pau Gasol and James Posey then. So I would definitely consider this one of the key matchups (Jason Williams vs Jason Kidd), (Vince Carter vs Dwayne Wade) is another key matchup. Cannot wait until tomorrow, Jason Kidd will pressure Jason Williams for the minutes that he is playing.


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> A little skill, a lot of patience. IM me sometime and I can explain it some. You can be my game thread apprentice.


Going to teach him how to get the groupie's too?

LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Going to teach him how to get the groupie's too?
> 
> LOL
> 
> -Petey


 I don't need to teach that. It just comes with the territory


----------



## VC_15

i don't like jason william's game at all.... i was watching him against indiana.. and the guy went 1-8 because he chunked up shotssssss where he would be 1 agaisnt 4 and no chance for getting the off board whatsoever.. Kidd will destroy him. we should be worried about zo and wade.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

I think this is a very important game for the Nets since we got OWNED by Miami last season, and if we lose this game(especially without Shaq), I don't want our guys to think Miami is unbeatable.


----------



## Jizzy

Let's Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Heat 187.


----------



## Lord-SMX

AND1NBA said:


> Dude, we haven't beaten Memphis in 2 years (0-4), mostly because of him. Everyone of those games Williams has atleast scored 20+ points while shooting a VERY high %, even from behind the ark which he isn't a very good 3 point shooter. It's really sad when a PG who barely averages 10 ppg lights up a team like nothing.
> 
> Face it, he is an official card carrying Nets killer.


wayde and carter will negate themselves! Both of em can't play great defense and will allow the other ot score! *Unless RJ and VC switch on wayde... if RJ's on wayde then RJ will win the battle for us! But i can't see VC guarding Walker


----------



## Lord-SMX

Dooch said:


> I would not worry about Jason Williams as much as Dwayne Wade still, even if you consider him a Net killer. Jason Williams did lead Memphis to the wins over the New Jersey Nets but it was not only him who carried the team. Memphis had Pau Gasol and James Posey then. So I would definitely consider this one of the key matchups (Jason Williams vs Jason Kidd), (Vince Carter vs Dwayne Wade) is another key matchup. Cannot wait until tomorrow, Jason Kidd will pressure Jason Williams for the minutes that he is playing.


damn... friggin firefox umm my last post was supposed to go here i think


----------



## Dooch

Lord-SMX said:


> damn... friggin firefox umm my last post was supposed to go here i think


Yes it was supposed to be in this thread. :biggrin: What are everyone's predictions for the game tomorrow against Miami? :cheers:


----------



## squaleca

if kidd and RJ play superb the only thing that can keep Miami in the game is VC poor fg percentage from 3 and 2!!! which he will fix soon enough once he get his confidence back with his shot!!! if all 3 are on it will be a blow out!!!


----------



## Dooch

squaleca said:


> if kidd and RJ play superb the only thing that can keep Miami in the game is VC poor fg percentage from 3 and 2!!! which he will fix soon enough once he get his confidence back with his shot!!! if all 3 are on it will be a blow out!!!


Still not only must we be offensively good, but we have to contain the Miami Heat's key players. I suggest double-teaming Dwayne Wade and leaving someone else open and then picking that player up. We have to show teams that we are capable of playing defense, Vince Carter needs to get his FG percentages up (especially from the perimeter, the 3-ball). If we contain their key players and we have an offensive outburst I do not see one reason why this game cannot be ours. Go Nets!


----------



## justasking?

In my opinion, for us to win this game, we must have a good game on both sides of the court. Jkidd's leadership is essential. Another triple double would be great! JR should continue to play at the level he has been playing the past 2 games, scoring the points and grabbing the boards. If he can get a good number of assists, then that would be very good as well. VC should try to improve his shooting percentage and I hope he can again grab the rebounds like the way he did in the game against the Bulls. Krstic should continue to show is great improvement scoring wise and getting the boards as well. Collins would have to show some strength in the paint. The bench should provide quality minutes, doing what they are supposed to do. Overall, the team has to have good defense. Even with a good offensive night, the team would have a difficult time winning if defense is non-existent. Aggressiveness and intensity should be maintained the entire game. 

And please, if the team has a lead, it has to protect it. Lets not make the mistake of putting all the starters on the bench and end up losing the lead... 

Lets go Nets!!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## wonka137

all my teams won this weekend so far (USC, Vikings, nets once) so that can either be a good or bad thing, I take it as a bad thing because god does not want me feeling too good, so we will probably get blown out


----------



## Dooch

wonka137 said:


> all my teams won this weekend so far (USC, Vikings, nets once) so that can either be a good or bad thing, I take it as a bad thing because god does not want me feeling too good, so we will probably get blown out


Despite having one of the best backcourts in the league, our New Jersey Nets team I highly doubt will get blown out. If we do lose it will be a close game. Because the Miami Heat's frontcourt is mainly relied on Shaquille O' Neal and they have not been doing good without the big guy. Dwayne Wade has been having to step up consistently and carry the load for the Heat. Since they will be missing Shaquille O' Neal I think this puts us at a place to not get blown out and possibly win. The Miami Heat's only 3 decent frontcourt players are: Alonzo Mourning, Antoine Walker and Udonis Haslem. I feel Nenad Krstic will be able to contain these guys and Jason Collins also. We shall see what happens. Go Nets!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Dooch said:


> Despite having one of the best backcourts in the league, our New Jersey Nets team I highly doubt will get blown out. If we do lose it will be a close game. Because the Miami Heat's frontcourt is mainly relied on Shaquille O' Neal and they have not been doing good without the big guy. Dwayne Wade has been having to step up consistently and carry the load for the Heat. Since they will be missing Shaquille O' Neal I think this puts us at a place to not get blown out and possibly win. The Miami Heat's only 3 decent frontcourt players are: Alonzo Mourning, Antoine Walker and Udonis Haslem. I feel Nenad Krstic will be able to contain these guys and Jason Collins also. We shall see what happens. Go Nets!


 yea... nets will win baby!!! Also krstic will rape zo!


----------



## VC_15

Lord-SMX said:


> yea... nets will win baby!!! Also krstic will rape zo!




hopefully well win, we need to stop walker. I think walker will be the X factor in this game, because he is a good low post player , and i don't know whos going to guard him. I know vince can play the power forward position a lil bit, he did it last year, i know for sure kristic and collins wont keep up with him. Wade will get his points, focuse On walker, zo.


----------



## eddymac

Hopefully we can win this one and avenge last years playoff loss. With Shaq out this gives us an oppunity all we have to do is stop Walker, Williams, Haslem, we cant stop Wade but if we contain him, we can have a chance on the road.


----------



## justasking?

I'd really like the Nets to win! It will give the players that much needed confidence and belief that beating Miami is feasible. And of course, we have to take advantage of this opportunity since Shaq is not going to be playing tonight. :biggrin: 

I really hope we win! :angel: :angel: :angel: 

Lets go Nets! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brolic

we need Nenad to take it strong vs. Miami w/o Shaq you know that's the main big Alonzo has to guard, take it to the hole all night we can big boy their guards all night

this would be a good night for Murray to show up! Let's Go!


----------



## Dooch

kamaze said:


> we need Nenad to take it strong vs. Miami w/o Shaq you know that's the main big Alonzo has to guard, take it to the hole all night we can big boy their guards all night
> 
> this would be a good night for Murray to show up! Let's Go!


Nenad Krstic does not have to take it strong into the paint against the Heat frontcour he can let his mid-range game be his advantage and make the Miami Heat frontcourt players like Alonzo Mourning, Udonis Haslem and Antoine Walker run out to guard him. :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

kamaze said:


> we need Nenad to take it strong vs. Miami w/o Shaq you know that's the main big Alonzo has to guard, take it to the hole all night we can big boy their guards all night
> 
> this would be a good night for Murray to show up! Let's Go!


I agree. Other than the big 3, Krstic has to step up tonight. Play as aggressive as he has been the past 2 games and grab more rebounds if he can. Collins should show some strength in the paint. The bench must try their best to contribute in their own little way.

Lets go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## kdub

I'll be checking into this game at the 1.5 hour mark (after I get home), hopefully it'll be good!


----------



## Brolic

I got you Dooch but I dont want Kristic to turn into a jump shooter that's all outsiders think he has.
Collins can't do anything down low he needs to stay outside and shoot, Kurly's gotta be our down low presence. We need to attack their frontline as they will attack ours I don't want this game to come down to the foul trouble Collins and Kristic have


----------



## Charlie Brown

Man, i'm worried DWade may drop 50+ on the Nets. Who is going to guard him?


----------



## Dooch

kamaze said:


> I got you Dooch but I dont want Kristic to turn into a jump shooter that's all outsiders think he has.
> Collins can't do anything down low he needs to stay outside and shoot, Kurly's gotta be our down low presence. We need to attack their frontline as they will attack ours I don't want this game to come down to the foul trouble Collins and Kristic have


I hear you kamaze, I agree with you too. Nenad Krstic cannot only rely on his jumper, he needs to force double teams and then he will be also able to get assists. He needs to show Alonzo Mourning and the Miami Heat he is capable of scoring in the paint. But he should take to his advantage his jumper and when the Heat pick it up change and drive into the paint. You are definitely correct though. :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

Charlie Brown said:


> Man, i'm worried DWade may drop 50+ on the Nets. Who is going to guard him?


I am pretty sure Vince Carter will begin defending Dwayne Wade, then I would put Jason Kidd on him. Lawrence Frank will need to continue making substitutions and changes in the lineups and see what works and what doesn't work.


----------



## Brolic

we can't stop DWade or Jwill we have to counteract their offense with ours that's what "the big 3" does 

Attack the rim!


----------



## justasking?

Charlie Brown said:


> Man, i'm worried DWade may drop 50+ on the Nets. Who is going to guard him?


I was thinking the same thing myself.  I dont know who could guard him the most. I think its very difficult to shut him down, if at all possible. But who can limit his scoring?


----------



## L

wat time does the game start?


----------



## Aurelino

justasking? said:


> I was thinking the same thing myself.  I dont know who could guard him the most. I think its very difficult to shut him down, if at all possible. But who can limit his scoring?


RJ and Kidd will guard him, with RJ having a better chance of limiting Wade. Kidd's D is good, but Wade can shoot over him.


----------



## justasking?

Aurelino said:


> RJ and Kidd will guard him, with RJ having a better chance of limiting Wade. Kidd's D is good, but Wade can shoot over him.


I hope we can limit him to low or decent numbers. If he explodes, then we would have more difficult task of winning. We have a good chance to win tonight with Shaq out of the game. I hope we can win this one. :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> wat time does the game start?


Tonight's game between the Miami Heat tips-off at 7:30 PM from the American Airlines Arena in Miami. :cheers:


----------



## Brolic

Ian's announcing I heard please tell me Mark Jackson's not


----------



## L

kamaze said:


> Ian's announcing I heard please tell me Mark Jackson's not


please let it be true!
our first time seein marv and ian together! :gossip: :reporter: :jump: :rock: :djparty: :woot: :djparty:


----------



## Dooch

About 1 hour and 15 minutes left until tipoff from South Beach, Miami. Lets Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## wonka137

that marc guy is a turd bag, he went on for 30 minutes about how he used his left hand one time


----------



## ghoti

We owe this team an *** whipping. I hope the Nets play with some fire.


----------



## L

wonka137 said:


> that *marc* guy is a turd bag, he went on for 30 minutes about how he used his left hand one time


mark not marc.
marc is our center.
mark is the commentator.
:angel:


----------



## Dooch

Yea, spelling is involved with the Jackson's on our team. Marc Jackson is our player, Mark Jackson is our commentator. Also, a little something from ESPN.com regarding the New Jersey Nets in Miami, not so good:

The Heat won all three meetings against New Jersey last season and are 24-12 all-time at home against the Nets.


----------



## Brolic

I could have done without that stat Dooch trying to stay optomistic


----------



## L

ill help with the game updates along w/dooch. :banana:


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> ill help with the game updates along w/dooch. :banana:


Awesome. I would rep you but it says I must spread it around before giving it to you again, return the favor. Go Nets!! :cheers:


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> Awesome. I would rep you but it says I must spread it around before giving it to you again, return the favor. Go Nets!! :cheers:


i still owe u a rep lol.


----------



## L

ah,finally,it let me rep dooch!


----------



## Dooch

Ian Eagle is doing the Infiniti New Jersey Nets pregame talking about around the league what is going on. The New Jersey Nets and the Miami Heat are going to tip it off in about 15-20 minutes. Go Nets!!


----------



## GM3

Dont forget to vote for the Player of the Game up until an hour after the game ends.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214104


----------



## Petey

Perhaps with Shaq out, we can steal this game.

We were 0-7 verus the Heat last year, with a similar squad to what we have starting tonight in the last 4 games.

-Petey


----------



## L

Petey said:


> Perhaps with Shaq out, we can steal this game.
> 
> We were 0-7 verus the Heat last year, with a similar squad to what we have starting tonight in the last 4 games.
> 
> -Petey


the heat made a horrid move in gettin walker and letting d jones go.
posey and jwill r the only pluses.kapono is the same as rasual butler.
payton can be good for them if they need some1 to guard a quick player and get steals.hes a improvement over the inconsistent dooling.


----------



## Dooch

The game between the Miami Heat and the New Jersey Nets is about to begin! Players and coaches exchange handshakes and good luck. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## L

Dooch said:


> The game between the Miami Heat and the New Jersey Nets is about to begin! Players and coaches exchange handshakes and good luck. Lets Go Nets!


here we go!!!

....commercial first...sigh.....


----------



## L

stupid tmac commercial.....


----------



## JL104

does anyone have the internet radio link? it sucks not living in nj right now...


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## L

JL104 said:


> does anyone have the internet radio link? it sucks not living in nj right now...


league pass has it on now 4 free.


----------



## L

so its ian and marv tonite dooch?
just turned it on(commercial.)


----------



## L

lorenz doin pre game anaylsis


----------



## L

lets hope the bench wakes up tonite.
right now, they r havin pregame shootouts.


----------



## L

anouncers:tim capistraw
ian eagle.


good commentators 4 tonite! :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000

inuyasha232 said:


> anouncers:tim capistraw
> ian eagle.
> 
> 
> good commentators 4 tonite! :banana:



When will this game start,already.


----------



## VC_15

3 min to start.... good thing i just got home... ill try to help as much as i can with the play by play..

go nets


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> lorenz doin pre game anaylsis


Bob Lorenz is my favorite, he is awesome. He knows me by heart. Tipoff in a couple of seconds! Go Nets!


----------



## Vinsane

must win for nets


----------



## L

tipoff, and cliffy not playin.

go padgett!
lj3 off the inactive list.


----------



## L

wade shoots and misses.
vc traveled on next play.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> must win for nets


Agreed.

Shaq or no Shaq,this is a statement game.


----------



## Petey

RJ dumps it off to Carter who travels.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince and these freakin turnover's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound nenad, Vince travels.

Walker hits over kidd. Heat up 2-0


----------



## L

walker scores down low.
2-0 heat.


----------



## VCFSO2000

VC's turnovers are a huge pain in the ***.


----------



## L

vc facial on zo.2-2


----------



## VC_15

carter just posterized mourning!
!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Petey

*COLLINS PICK!

CARTER FACIAL ON ZO!!!

ZO ON HIS REAR!!!
*
-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince goes in and up over Zo (he had it coming, that *******).

Williams misses, kidd Rebounds, Vince misses in the lane

Zo fouled by Collins.

Tied up 2-2


----------



## L

williams misses 3, vc shoots but misses,zo gets hacked on offense on the other end of the floor.


----------



## L

zo misses 1st ft,hits second


----------



## Vinsane

how was it


----------



## Petey

Collins with another good play. They pass down to Zo; instead of letting him dunk, Collins fouls him!

Good job Collins!

-Petey


----------



## JL104

inuyasha232 said:


> league pass has it on now 4 free.


are you sure its on for free? is it on nba.com? i can't seem to find it.. can someone please link me?


----------



## L

2-3 heat


----------



## L

JL104 said:


> are you sure its on for free? is it on nba.com? i can't seem to find it.. can someone please link me?


tv.


anyways, jwill just got fouled, no fts taken.


----------



## VC_15

foul On nj... williams on the line.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> how was it


Good it was a huge facial, ZO was on his *** after.

RJ passes to Krstic, misses.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo misses the first...and hits the second. Heat up 3-2.

Nenad misses, rebound Zo....Williams drives, foul called on RJ.


----------



## VC_15

my bad its side ball


----------



## VCFSO2000

VC needs to bust out because RJ's going to have huge defensive responsabilities guarding Wade. (I think)


----------



## L

offensive foul on jwill.net ball


----------



## VC_15

collins takes a charge.


----------



## Petey

Haha, ZO is a *******.

Zo makes the basket... asking for and 1... but foul on Williams.

Nice play by Collins!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on Williams

Nenad hits a long shot. Nets up 4-3


----------



## L

krstic hits the shot,assist by RJ.


----------



## Dooch

Miami controls the jump ball, missed shot by Dwayne Wade. Rebound Nenad Krstic; Antoine Walker scores on a mismatch with Jason Kidd. Vince Carter facial on Alonzo Mourning! YES! I got my wish. Alonzo Mourning gets hacked by Jason Collins, Mourning splits his free throws. Miami leads 3-2. Richard Jefferson foul. No basket for Alonzo Mourning, Offensive Foul on Jason Williams. Nenad Krstic for 2.


----------



## VC_15

jump shot kristic... 4-3Nj


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> VC needs to bust out because RJ's going to have huge defensive responsabilities guarding Wade. (I think)


Think Carter is on Wade.

-Petey


----------



## L

vc fouls wade.no fts,4-3 nets.


----------



## Vinsane

matchups


----------



## L

jwill hits open 3,6-4 heat.
vc scores,score=6-6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Vince...Williams hits a three after some sloppy play under the hoop. Heat up 6-4.

Vince hits a fadeaway. Tied 6-6


----------



## The One

Nets 6 heat 8


----------



## VC_15

carter with the jump shot... 6-6


----------



## JL104

inuyasha232 said:


> 2-3 heat


i know its on tv but i am not in nj right now i am in college so i can't watch it.. guh..


----------



## L

zo scores,8-6 heat.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Petey said:


> Think Carter is on Wade.
> 
> -Petey



That would be odd.


----------



## L

RJ dunks 8-8


----------



## VC_15

RJ just posterizeeeeeeeeeeeeeed zo!!...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, Flexy Mc******* tips it in.

RJ posterizes Zo now!

tied up 8-8


----------



## Petey

OH!

RJ with the FACIAL ON ZO!

RJ doesn't want only Carter to have the fun!

-Petey


----------



## L

walker hits a 3.
11-8 heat.


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> RJ just posterizeeeeeeeeeeeeeed zo!!...


are you guys serious


----------



## Petey

Actually Collins with another great screen on that dunk.

Btw, Carter his, long 2, foot on the line.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

carter with the jump shot at the buzzer


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Walker hits a three from the corner.

RJ drives, nenad gets it knocked away. Vince hits a long two to beat hte buzzer.

Heat up 11-10.


----------



## L

vc hits 3 w/shot clock at 0
11-11,but heat score,13-11heat


----------



## VCFSO2000

How's the D so far by NJ?


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> are you guys serious


Yes, his dunk was harder than Carter, but Carter was higher on his.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zo with the hookshot. RJ responds at the other end. 13-12 Heat.

Wade hits a jumper, Heat up 15-12


----------



## L

my bad,12 -15 after wade scores.heat lead


----------



## The One

Nets 12 Heat 17

Nets inbound
Nets score


----------



## Petey

Wade with his own big SLAM!

RJ hits.

-Petey


----------



## HB

The audio is slower than the internet feeds


----------



## The One

Nets 14 Heat 17

Nets inbound
Jefferson scores


----------



## Vinsane

kristic pass


----------



## L

14-17 heat


----------



## The One

Nets 16 Heat 17

Nets score


----------



## L

vc shoots and hits 16-17 heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses...wade dunks it at the othre end.

RJ nails ajumper. Heat up 17-14.

Vince hits a jumper now, Heat up17-16


----------



## VC_15

carter with the jump shot... 17-17


----------



## HB

Heat Check, Vince is on his game


----------



## Petey

Hmm, bad D by both teams. Carter with the rebound, pulls up and hits.

Carter is 4-5 from the floor.

-Petey


----------



## L

vc is so far 4-5 from the field

walker hits a 3 .


----------



## The One

Nets 16 Heat 20

Heat inbound
Heat score for three


----------



## Vinsane

put padgett on walker


----------



## Dooch

Jason Williams 3 pointer. Vince Carter off the feed from Nenad Krstic. Tip-in Alonzo Mourning off of the Dwayne Wade miss. RICHARD JEFFERSON dunks on Mourning now. Antoine Walker for 3. Vince Carter a long 2-pointer. Alonzo Mourning for 2 off the feed from Udonis Haslem. Richard Jefferson for 2. Dwayne Wade with the jumper, no foul. Dwayne Wade rocks the rim for the Miami Heat, lets play defense. Richard Jefferson locks and loads. Nice defense, Vince Carter with the jumper. Carter 4 of 5 so far. Antoine Walker 3 pointer. We need to play defense on the perimeter. Timeout New Jersey Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

walker hits a three. Time out Nets.

Het up 20-16. 4:34 left in the first.


----------



## VC_15

walker hits a three 20-16 my bad...no one is playing any d


----------



## L

commercial,16-20 heat.


----------



## wonka137

wow take kidd out of the game, he is a ****ing joke on defense


----------



## L

hey dooch, i can only giv updates for this quarter.im goin out tonite.sorry.


----------



## Mogriffjr

hey, can I get a feed...anyone?? HELP ME!


----------



## L

game on.
net ball


----------



## The One

Kidd's D isn't too good.


----------



## HB

Whoever is guarding A.Walker is doing a terrible job?


----------



## Dooch

inuyasha232 said:


> hey dooch, i can only giv updates for this quarter.im goin out tonite.sorry.


It is ok man. Have fun. :cheers:


----------



## The One

Nets 19 Heat 20

Nets inbound
Nets score for three


----------



## L

vc hits a fade away 3 19-20 heat


----------



## Petey

Oh, Vince Carter is on fire, hits the 3.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Vince is on fire.. he hits a three 20-19


----------



## The One

Nets 19 Heat 22

Heat inbound
Heat score


----------



## L

wade scores,19-22heat


----------



## HB

Mogriffjr said:


> hey, can I get a feed...anyone?? HELP ME!


NBA.com audio is free. Cbssportsline.com is very quick with their internet feed


----------



## L

vc fouled and will go to the ft line


----------



## VC_15

Vince goes to the line.....


----------



## Petey

Carter backs down Wade, misses but fouled.

Great play.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 21 Heat 22

Nets inbound
Nets are fouled 
Nets makes first
Nets makes second

Heat inbound


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with a long three. Heat up 20-19.

Wade hits, 22-19.

Vince fouled, hits both from the line. 22-21 Heat


----------



## L

vc hits both fts.22-21 heat


----------



## HB

that vinsane kid only writes to criticize Vince


----------



## L

collins fouled a player and mjax subs in for him(second foul for collins)


----------



## The One

Nets 21 heat 24

Heat Inbound
Heat are fouled
Heat inbound
Heat score


----------



## L

zo scores heat lead 24-21


----------



## The One

Nets 23 Heat 24

Nets inbound
Nets score and foul


----------



## VC_15

jefferson hits the layup with the foul.. 24-23 Miami


----------



## Petey

Haha, that hurts.

RJ hits and is fouled!

Finishes with the LEFT!

-Petey


----------



## L

RJ fouled on a wild shot and hits it!a chance for a 3pt play after the commercial.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins with the foul. Jackson in.

Zo hits a hook shot.

RJ drives, hits and is fouled. Going to the line after commercial. Heat up 24-23.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter 3-pointer. Dwayne Wade 2-ball. Vince Carter gets fouled, Carter drills the 1st free throw and drains both. Jason Collins 2nd foul. Marc Jackson enters the game. That is the only thing Alonzo Mourning is doing, Alonzo Mourning 2. Richard Jefferson got the basket and the foul. Chance for a 3-point play for Richard Jefferson after the commercial break.


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol both teams shooting 10/14 from the field...


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Petey said:


> Haha, that hurts.
> 
> RJ hits and is fouled!
> 
> Finishes with the LEFT!
> 
> -Petey


He's playing unreal... he's always had the athleticism, but now it seems he knows exactly how to use it and get those tough baskets.


----------



## Petey

Mogriffjr said:


> lol both teams shooting 10/14 from the field...


 It's like an All-Star game, there is no D.

The Heat traded their D for Williams, and Walker.

-Petey


----------



## L

game on, RJ at line now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mogriffjr said:


> lol both teams shooting 10/14 from the field...


 Yeah, its crazy. No one is missing.


----------



## L

together,vc and rj hav 22 pts
RJ hits ft.
goaltending called
26-24heat


----------



## Petey

24-24; 4th tie of the quarter... and 2+ to play in the 1st.

Insane.

-Petey


----------



## L

jwill hits jumper,28-24heat


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

DareToBeYinka said:


> He's playing unreal... he's always had the athleticism, but now it seems he knows exactly how to use it and get those tough baskets.


 Its true. He's playing on a new level now. Its crazy (not that I'm complaining).


----------



## Real

Come on, get back and play defense


----------



## L

offensive foul called on mjax!


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson and Vince Carter almost have all of the New Jersey Nets points, what a tandem. 3-point play for Richard Jefferson, tie game. Jeff McInnis in the ball game for the New Jersey Nets. Goaltending Udonis Haslem scores. Jason Williams, 28-24. We need momentum, Offensive foul on Marc Jackson.


----------



## L

alley oop to haslem from wade,30-24 heat


----------



## L

RJ spins and hits,26-30heat.

zo hits it inside,32-26heat


----------



## Petey

Wow, Jefferson is just insane right now.

Spinning, spinning, spinning, I'm dizzy from watching him!

-Petey


----------



## L

30 seconds remainig,jeff is in the game fyi


----------



## Petey

Krstic with a pretty hook on Zo.

Where is Carter?

-Petey


----------



## HB

Is there any freaking defense in this game?


----------



## Real

HOLY CRAP! A STOP!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## L

end of 1st,nets trail by 4,28-32.


----------



## Dooch

Up top to Udonis Haslem from Dwayne Wade. Richard Jefferson spin move in the lane. Alonzo Mourning again from Dwayne Wade. Lets GO Defense. Nenad Krstic hook shot. The Miami Heat do not got a shot attempt off. At the end of the 1st quarter the New Jersey Nets trail the Miami Heat 32-28.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Krstic with a pretty hook on Zo.
> 
> Where is Carter?
> 
> -Petey


 yea old school sky hook


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince and RJ.....wow.


----------



## mjm1

its gotten to the point where we cant afford to sit jason kidd


----------



## VC_15

ok we have the worst d in the league!


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Carter for 13, RJ for 11.

Last pair of teammates to go off for 40?

Same as last pair to have triple doubles in the same game...

Jordan and Pippen?

Would be sweet!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need DEFENSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L

iight,im done,i got to go.cya dooch,keep up the good work.


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> its gotten to the point where we cant afford to sit jason kidd


Well no.

Carter went down too.

If McInnis was brought in with Carter and RJ on the floor, that would be fine.

Can't expect him to do much if Frank removes Kidd, Carter and Krstic on the same subsitution.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

End of 1st...

Nets shooting 12/17...Carter has 13, RJ with 11
Heat shooting 14/19...Mourning with 9pts, Walker with 8...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

inuyasha232 said:


> iight,im done,i got to go.cya dooch,keep up the good work.


 I gotta run too. I'll get the next game thread up later tonight when I get back.


----------



## Vinsane

who starts the second


----------



## Lord-SMX

nie play jax


----------



## AND1NBA

We need to draw more fouls! Get that F'n whiny ***** Zo OUT of the game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jax with the and 1 while they interview Marino...


----------



## HB

Wade with his 2nd, nice! Get them! Zoran's in for his fans


----------



## Petey

Jackson, Padgett, RJ, Carter, McInnis.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZoron!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** yea


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Wade with his 2nd, nice! Get them! Zoran's in for his fans


That was Padgett, he just brought in Zoran... over Murray.

NICE!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

zoron is in this ****!


----------



## Petey

AH... RJ to the line, foul on Kapano.

Carter went to the bench for Zoran!

Misses on the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jeez, Payton gets Zoran on a push.

Thought Payton was out of bounds actually.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf? That was nooo foul!


----------



## The One

Nets 32 Heat 36

Nets inbound
Nets miss
Nets - out of bounds (turnover)

Heat inbound
Heat miss

Nets rebound
Nets are fouled
Nets make both

Heat inbound
Heat are fouled
Heat inbound
Heat miss

Nets rebound
Nets miss

Heat rebound
Heat score


----------



## Petey

Damnit, they need to bench McInnis till he can find his game.

Misses then beat back by Payton.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

good d


----------



## Lord-SMX

well were playing well w/o kidd!


----------



## The One

Nets 34 Heat 36

Nets inbound
Nets score


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jax with the Offensive rebby and put-back.


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, and makes it up...

Hey anyone notice how he's no longer getting to the line?

Kidd checking in... Jackson had fouled Kapano.

RJ out.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 34 Heat 38

Heat are fouled
Heat makes first 
Heat makes second


----------



## Lord-SMX

the kidd is back


----------



## The One

Nets 34 Heat 38

Nets inbound
Nets are fouled

Nets time out


----------



## Dooch

Dwayne Wade dished out 5 assists in the first quarter. Jason Kidd dished out 2 assists. Start of the 2nd quarter. Scott Padgett is in the game. Marc Jackson with the basket and the foul. 2nd foul on Dwayne Wade. Marc Jackson 3-point play. Antoine Walker for 2, now has 10. Jefferson tips the ball to McInnis on the missed shot by Antoine Walker. Foul on Jason Kapono, Richard Jefferson to the free throw line. Richard Jefferson splits his free throws. Pushing foul on Zoran Planinic. Rebound by Marc Jackson, Gary Payton for 2 beats us down the court. Richard Jefferson rebound on the miss 3-pointer by Jason Williams. Marc Jackson for 2. Foul on Marc Jackson. Jason Kidd back into the ball game for Richard Jefferson. Jason Kapono makes both free throws. Foul on Udonis Haslem, should have been given a technical foul. Timeout. Nets down by 4 still.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

padgett is terrible....


----------



## mjm1

put the starters back in LF!!!


----------



## The One

Nets 36 heat 38

Nets inbound'
Nets score


----------



## Phenom Z28

NEWARK NETS said:


> padgett is terrible....


I concur...


----------



## Petey

McInnis with a long buzzer beater.

Interesting.

Zoran, Kidd, McInnis on the floor together.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 36 Heat 40

Heat inbound
heat score

Nets inbound'
Nets are fouled


----------



## Petey

I know, you'd think after all the years of Nets verus Walker, that Walker sit this one out...

-Petey


----------



## NEWARK NETS

zoran is even worst


----------



## The One

Nets 36 Heat 42

Nets inbound
Nets turnover

Heat inbound
Heat score


----------



## Phenom Z28

Offensive 3-secs called on Krstic while Jax passed the ball to someone in the crowd.


----------



## Petey

Payton over JKidd.

Heat up 6.

Bring Kidd can Carter back already.

WOW, Heat turnover.

Zo with the block on Zoran.

Damn it!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

omFG!!! WHAT THE ****???


----------



## The One

Nets 36 Heat 44

Nets inbound
nets turnover

Heat miss

Nets rebound
Nets miss
Net rebound
Nets turnover

Heat inbound
Heat are fouled


----------



## Dooch

Long 2-pointer by Jeff McInnis as the shot clock expired. Antoine Walker for 2. 2nd foul on Jason Kapono. Nenad Krstic into the game. 3 second violation. Gary Payton drains the shot. Zoran Planinic called for being out of bounds after his 1st shot getting blocked. 5th turnover for the Nets. Foul on Nenad Krstic. And a break in the action, lets go defense STEP UP!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Foul on Krstic? wtf?


----------



## VC_15

when is frank considering putting vc back? hes been off for a while :curse:


----------



## Petey

Carter comes back in.

Krstic with a block.

Heat 24 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

haliluyaaaaaa we played deffense


----------



## The One

Nets 38 Heat 42

Heat inbound'
Heat are fouled
Heat turnover

Nets inbound
Nets scores


----------



## AND1NBA

That was a bull**** call on Krstic.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince to Kidd for the deuce at the top of the key.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, HITS!

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 38 Heat 44

Heats inbound
Heat score


----------



## Petey

Kapano responds.

Kidd with the left hand, the flare over ZO!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 40 heat 44

Nets rebound
Nets score


----------



## VC_15

were starting to play d ... i like that :banana:


----------



## Petey

Wow, Heat with another 24 second violation.

ZO off the very top of the backboard.

Super ugly.

Jefferson in for McInnis, and Collins in.

Starters in!

Wade in for Miami!

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 40 Heat 44

Heat inbound'
Heat turnover

Nets inbound
Nets turnover

Heat inbound


----------



## Phenom Z28

What was Mourning aiming for on that one?


----------



## Petey

Payton beats Carter, out to Kapano, misses.

Krstic called for a lose ball foul

Number 2.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 40 Heat 46

Heat miss

Nets rebound
Nets miss
Nets rebound
Nets miss
Nets foul heat

heat inbound
Heat score


----------



## The One

nets 42 Heat 46

Nets inbound
Nets miss
Nets rebound
Nets score


----------



## Petey

Kapano with the banker.

They really are getting him involved in this offense.

RJ to Collins, Air Ball, Carter with the board, SLAMS it down!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

carter posterized zo again


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC offensive rebound and stuff over like 3 Heat players.


----------



## The One

Nets 42 Heat 48

heat inbound
Heat score


----------



## The One

Nets 44 Heat 48

Nets rebound
Nets score


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> carter posterized zo again


That wasn't posterizing!

In the first he was running, and Zo had time to block the shot.

Misses on both side, Heat going down... 48-44.

-Petey


----------



## The One

nets 44 Heat 50

Heat inbound
heat miss

Nets rebound
Nets miss

Heat rebound
Heat score


----------



## HB

Seems like miami sacrificed defense for offense


----------



## The One

Nets 46 Heat 50

Nets inbound'
Nets score


----------



## Petey

DAMN IT!

Payton with a buzzer beater.

Carter drives. Off the board around Zo.

GOOD!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter with the beautiful move breaking Wade's ankles and the lay-in. TO Miami.


----------



## VC_15

''carter passes by wade... 50-46 Miami.... vince is stepping up today!


----------



## The One

Nets 46 Heat 50

Heat Time Out

No Defensive on either team.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd straight-away from Vince Carter. Nenad Krstic gets his block. Jason Kapono from Udonis Haslem. Jason Kidd finishes with the left hand. 24-second violation as it came off from the top of the backboard by Alonzo Mourning. Jefferson in for McInnis. Collins in for Jackson. Wade back in. Have our starting lineup on the floor. Offensive foul. Kapono misses the wide-open 3 pointer. Loose-ball foul on Nenad Krstic his 2nd. Turnovers and defense are affecting us. Jason Kapono for 2. Vince Carter with the offensive rebound and the dunk for 2. Udonis Haslem mid-range jumper. Nenad Krstic over Alonzo Mourning and gets the roll. Lets Go NETS!! Rebound by Jason Kidd, Carter misses the shot. Gary Payton for 2. Fabolous drive to the basket by Vince Carter for another 2. Vince Carter has 17 points so far. 50-46 Miami Heat. Timeout Miami Heat. We need to play defense and limit our turnovers.


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC fans should be happy that VC is "going off"...


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Seems like miami sacrificed defense for offense


Yeah, but their new offense is very streaky.

Walker and Williams?

Overall there is more offense as their D is like ours, so poor that other teams are using us so little clock, as are they.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

We are playing great offensively.. we just need stops!!!!....and we'll do fine. the difference is fluctuating between 4 and 6 we cant get any defensive stop!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mogriffjr said:


> VC fans should be happy that VC is "going off"...


Sarcasm?


----------



## HB

VC_15 said:


> ''carter passes by wade... 50-46 Miami.... vince is stepping up today!


The game's on national tv, he obviously is inspired to put on a show


----------



## Mogriffjr

Nets shooting 57%...20/35
Heat shooting 62%...22/35

Nets outrebounding the Heat 13-9...

VC leads nets with 17pts on 7/11 shooting...
Walker leads Heat with 12pts on 5/7 shooting...


----------



## HB

Mogriffjr said:


> VC fans should be happy that VC is "going off"...


Nets fans should be happy that he is playing well


----------



## Vinsane

go sit down kristic


----------



## The One

Nets 46 Heat 52

Heat inbound'
Heat are fouled
Heat miss first
Heat miss second

Nets inbound
Nets miss
Nets rebound
Nets miss

Heat rebound
Heat score


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins eye is bleeding I think...


----------



## Vinsane

how is sorry payton scoring


----------



## NEWARK NETS

we need one more good player......right now we just dont have enough


----------



## Petey

Damn Krstic picked up his 3rd foul.

Heat up 4.

WOW

That was ugly.

RJ with a hook, misses, Carter with the board at the arc, drives, misses, ball in the air, Collins poked in the eye, goes down, Payton off, scores.

Time out.

Collins going to the locker room.

Not good.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Mogriffjr said:


> VC fans should be happy that VC is "going off"...


The Nets are trailing. That's all I'm worried about right now.

Oh,and,look at my username. It has a ''VC'' in it.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> how is sorry payton scoring


mostly of fast breaks


----------



## Petey

Carter to Jackson with the open look.

No.

Williams for 3.

Board by Zo.

Walker misses a 3.

Kidd with the board.

-Petey


----------



## The One

Nets 46 Heat 52

Nets inbound
Nets miss

Heat rebound
heat miss
Heat rebound'
Heat miss

Nets rebound'
Nets miss
Nets rebound
Nets turnover


Halftime


----------



## Petey

RJ shots, misses, board, shots, misses.

End of half.

52-46 to end the half.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

52-46 heat.. end of second quarter.. we need to start playing d!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dooch

Alonzo Mourning to the free throw line. Nenad Krstic 3rd personal foul. Gary Payton at the other end for the layup uncontested. Collins gets hit in the face, hit by Antoine Walker and of course no foul. Marc Jackson open look rims out. Antoine Walker missed 3-pointer, Jason Kidd rebound. Nets hold for one, the shot does not go. The 2nd quarter/first half is finished. The New Jersey Nets trail the Miami Heat 52-46! WE NEED TO STEP UP ON DEFENSE AND LIMIT OUR TURNOVERS! Lets Go Nets! Pick it up.


----------



## jarkid

TOO BAD...until NOW. I hope we can win in next 2nd half.


----------



## fruitcake

The One said:


> Nets 46 Heat 52
> 
> Nets inbound
> Nets miss
> 
> Heat rebound
> heat miss
> Heat rebound'
> Heat miss
> 
> Nets rebound'
> Nets miss
> Nets rebound
> Nets turnover
> 
> 
> Halftime


i love your play by play the best. concise and gets to the point.


----------



## AND1NBA

Man, the refs are kissing the Heat's ***. The Heat are just hacking away on who ever has the ball and game Twin a bloody eye.


----------



## Phenom Z28

When is Walker going to realize he is *not* a 3-point shooter?


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter lead the New Jersey Nets in the first half scoringwise with 17 points. Jason Kidd dished out 3 assists and Richard Jefferson grabbed 4 rebounds. It is not that we are not scoring, it is just our defense and turnovers that are affecting us so much. Antoine Walker led the Miami Heat in scoring with 12 points, Dwayne Wade dished out 6 assists. And 3 players are tied with 3 rebounds for the Miami Heat. Nets must step up! Go Nets!


----------



## Petey

AND1NBA said:


> Man, the refs are kissing the Heat's ***. The Heat are just hacking away on who ever has the ball and game Twin a bloody eye.


I know. And appears they haven't heard of Krstic either... it's like the 04-05 season all over again.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

This game is certainly winnable...I don't think Miami can play another half like that and I think N.J. was just playing their norm...if that.


----------



## Dooch

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This game is certainly winnable...I don't think Miami can play another half like that and I think N.J. was just playing their norm...if that.


I hope you are right man. We need to limit our turnover ratio, and play defense on the Miami Heat. Our scoring is there it is just those two aspects which we need from our team. Lets Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This game is certainly winnable...I don't think Miami can play another half like that and I think N.J. was just playing their norm...if that.



it's not like Miami is playing defense... were going to the basket with ease.... it's just that were not making any stops.. theyres shooting over 65% from the floor. that shows how bad defensively we are.


----------



## VC_15

VC_15 said:


> it's not like Miami is playing defense... were going to the basket with ease.... it's just that were not making any stops.. theyres shooting over 65% from the floor. that shows how bad defensively we are.



oh they're shooting 59% from the floor.. but its still too much


----------



## NEWARK NETS

coach should put padgett on the inactive list and let wright get some pt next game ..
also mjax should not shoot it...at all..lol..this guy couldnt throw a rock in the ocean..he should just rebound and defend..P.S. thank god uncle cliff is not playing . he really is old enough to be my uncle lol...whenever he's out there our team goes into a tailspin..


----------



## Lord-SMX

why are we loosing?


----------



## Petey

NEWARK NETS said:


> coach should put padgett on the inactive list and let wright get some pt next game ..
> also mjax should not shoot it...at all..lol..this guy couldnt throw a rock in the ocean..he should just rebound and defend..P.S. thank god uncle cliff is not playing . he really is old enough to be my uncle lol...whenever he's out there our team goes into a tailspin..


Think Robinson will be back.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

NEWARK NETS said:


> coach should put padgett on the inactive list and let wright get some pt next game ..
> also mjax should not shoot it...at all..lol..this guy couldnt throw a rock in the ocean..he should just rebound and defend..P.S. thank god uncle cliff is not playing . he really is old enough to be my uncle lol...whenever he's out there our team goes into a tailspin..


He's actully a decent mid range shooter, I can't see the game but he must be doing bad.


----------



## Phenom Z28

NEWARK NETS said:


> coach should put padgett on the inactive list and let wright get some pt next game ..
> also mjax should not shoot it...at all..lol..this guy couldnt throw a rock in the ocean..he should just rebound and defend..P.S. thank god uncle cliff is not playing . he really is old enough to be my uncle lol...whenever he's out there our team goes into a tailspin..


I pretty much agree on all points. Padgett is awful. Wright couldn't be any worse out there.

All I heard about when Jax came was how aggressive he was and how soft of a touch he had on his shot.....I'm not seeing the latter et al.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Lord-SMX said:


> why are we loosing?


Heat shooting 60%


----------



## AND1NBA

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I pretty much agree on all points. Padgett is awful. Wright couldn't be any worse out there.
> 
> All I heard about when Jax came was how aggressive he was and how soft of a touch he had on his shot.....I'm not seeing the latter on that et al.


Padgett is not all that bad. He was the only one who was making an effort on try to get boards and doing hustle plays.


----------



## Petey

Walker is a *****, Collins has 7 stitches.

-Petey


----------



## NEWARK NETS

Petey said:


> Think Robinson will be back.
> 
> -Petey


yeah probally... he is terrible. he and mjax need to come to my hood and help with that new building the putting up arond the corner...cause lord knows they could bring da bricks...


----------



## VC_15

Omg kristiiiiiiiiiiic! he cant put a f;''''''in layup!>. and he fouled.. how stupid is that!


----------



## Petey

Collins is at least rebounding better with stitches.

Krstic misses, Collins put back, misses, RJ board, to Carter, to Krstic, misses, fouls Zo.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kristic go sit down


----------



## NEWARK NETS

AND1NBA said:


> Padgett is not all that bad. He was the only one who was making an effort on try to get boards and doing hustle plays.


are you serious this guy is a bum..
once again krstic cant finish around the basket.. just dunk the ball..


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vintage Vince!! Omg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

VC dunking on Zo again...


----------



## VC_15

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh vince with theeeeeeee dunk agaiiiiiiiiiiiiin on Mourning..... this one ws nastyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Nets0701

What a dunk , holy ****


----------



## Petey

OMG.

RJ misses, ball to the ARC.

CARTER CHARGES!

DUNKS ON ZO!

What a FACIAL!

The best of the night.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

vc over zo!


----------



## Petey

They are still talking about the dunk as how the crowd even reacted!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

They're still scraping Zo up off the ground from that one.


----------



## Petey

Jackson just called for his 4th.

Blocking foul on Jackson.

Haslem going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

nets lose


----------



## jarkid

krstic 4 fouls, marc jackson 4 fouls.... oh my god


----------



## ZÆ

Vinsane said:


> nets lose


...?


----------



## VC_15

and they say.. vince is weak!!!!!!!!... i sitll cant get over that dunk!.. brought back some memories.


----------



## Petey

Nets going very small.

McInnis in for Jackson.

Heat go small too.

Payton in for Walker.

-Petey


----------



## NJNetsMVP

*C'mon!! Put LJIII in the game!!*

MJax... 4 PFs off the bench!! PUT LJ3 IN THE GAME! WE NEED THOSE REBOUNDS AND DEFENCE...


----------



## Real

That was sick

Easy top 2 SportsCenter


----------



## Petey

Hmm, Payton fouls Collins?

Collins to the line.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137

THE REFS ARE CHEATING US SO F'N MUCH THIS GAME! I just broke my remote this is a ***ing joke --- no really **** the heat and **** their fans I'm done watching this game


----------



## Petey

Mourning now blocks RJ.

Wade with a circus finish, RJ turnover.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade with the craziest freak'n lay-up that I may have ever seen.


----------



## jarkid

my god......jason collins...sigh !


----------



## ZÆ

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Wade with the craziest freak'n lay-up that I may have ever seen.


pulling off a Vince


----------



## reHEATed

Zo got back the nets after the vince thing by stuffing Jefferson when he went for a dunk. 3 blocks now and countless shots changed by the monster inside

and that was crazy by wade


----------



## VC_15

and again no d..... i mean we are horrible on d...! horrible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Why is Payton guarding Collins?

Fouls Collins.

Can't beleive Payton can drag Collins.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

3rd on Collins


----------



## Petey

Collins called for his 3rd, Nets 4th, with 8+ to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Williams fires... what else, a 3.

Haslem over the back of Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Nets0701

Nice pass zo....you bum


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd misses a 3 then makes a 3.


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd hits a 3


----------



## Petey

Wade misses, RJ streaks, to Carter, to Kidd for 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

kidd hits the three... heat up 59-54


----------



## NEWARK NETS

we loook scared out there.. we need one more guy ...ok lets go baby kidd for three........gooood..


----------



## ZÆ

someone rep Petey for his 200th :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

We freakin suck. No playoffs this year. 2 lottery picks this year tho.


----------



## VC_15

NEWARK NETS said:


> we loook scared out there.. we need one more guy ...ok lets go baby kidd for three........gooood..



no .. we dont need one more guy... we need to get better at the defensive end....


----------



## NEWARK NETS

lol sorry fellas my o button gets stuck sometimes..


----------



## HB

DDDDD!!! step up the d!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Alright....we're not going to win if Kidd keeps shooting treys.


----------



## Petey

Walker misses a 3, Wade misses, falls on his back, Kidd takes a 3, misses, Collins pushed.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

is it just me.. or collins cannot jump 2 inches off the ground?


----------



## Petey

McInnis, spins, misses, Collins board, fouls.

Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## NEWARK NETS

VC_15 said:


> no .. we dont need one more guy... we need to get better at the defensive end....


are you silly do you see our bench....? we really need one more guy plus better D


----------



## Petey

Collins misses, the 1st, and the 2nd.

So nothing new.

Nets are 6-12 from the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd to VC for the lay up on the break


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade airballs a 3 then Vince comes back on the fast break and gets the feed from Kidd for the easy lay-in.


----------



## Petey

Kidd gets Wade's air ball, to a streaking Carter, layup.

Carter with 21.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

omfg 1-6 collins from the line


----------



## Petey

Nets 8-0 run going small.

Nets down 3.

Carter to McInnis, McInnis with a floater.

Nets within 1.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets down 3


----------



## ZÆ

Nets down by 1, went on a 10-0 run


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets were on a 10-0 run before the Williams 3.


----------



## Petey

Payton setting up for Williams to hit a 3.

Nets down 4.

Walker reaching in on Jefferson.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Nets down by 1, went on a 10-0 run


 nets the ****!


----------



## VC_15

NEWARK NETS said:


> are you silly do you see our bench....? we really need one more guy plus better D



yeh isn't Mcinnis playing well? its his best game today!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson hits the first.

Jefferson need to keep driving.

Hits the 2nd.

14 for Jefferson.

Has 8 boards.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Lord-SMX said:


> nets the ****!


yes sir


----------



## Petey

Wade drives Carter, Kidd fouls on help.

Wade to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nets down 4


----------



## Petey

Jefferson driving, sees Collins. Out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wade with a pull up.

Heat up 6 again.

Collins misses the bank shot.

Walker for an open 3. Misses, RJ with another board. (9th)

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** **** nets -6


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins with the missed FG on which he SHOULD have gone to the FT line for.

Walker misses another 3...surprise surprise...

VC comes back for the drive-in lay up

Wade is going off.


----------



## Petey

Carter slices through the defense, hits!

Nets down 4.

Wade is backing down Kidd, hits.

Nets need to drive at the Heat!

Get to the line.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Who friggin passed to Collins to take that jumper? GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ZÆ

McInnis for 2


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets still -6!


----------



## VC_15

Mcinnis with the shot.. he is playing well!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

McInnis with the pull up.

Has 8 points.

4-6 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## NEWARK NETS

VC_15 said:


> yeh isn't Mcinnis playing well? its his best game today!


my point exactly ....we still losing...we ...mcinnis...nice shot... we need 1 more guy..


----------



## Phenom Z28

Guess what...





....Walker misses another 3.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Rj??? What The **** Are U Thinking?


----------



## HB

so who said the nets dont need mcinnis


----------



## ZÆ

RJ fast break dunk


----------



## Petey

Wade drives, throws to Walker, misses the 3, Wade rebounds, Carter steal, to McInnis, to RJ!

RJ finishes!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> Rj??? What The **** Are U Thinking?


 passing to collins


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ the dunk!


----------



## Petey

Walker in the post?

Throws it up.

Collins fouls?

Walker jawing at Williams?

Called delay of game... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Hmm, and Walker drain a pair.

New Walker.

Nets can hold for 1.

-Petey


----------



## HB

of all nights for walker to make his free throws


----------



## Lord-SMX

what happen'd?


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, misses, Walker to Payton... hits.

3 seconds left and they still score.

DAMN!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

Hbwoy said:


> of all nights for walker to make his free throws


 yea wtf?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Payton gets a last second lay-in and the Heat are up 72-66 at the end of 3.


----------



## VC_15

what is it with the margin of 6 points today/?... End of 3rd quarter 72-66.. Heat...


----------



## ghoti

Big crowd for "Alonzo Mourning Poster Night".


----------



## Petey

schub said:


> First half highlights: http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_048_njnmia.asx


Schub in another thread.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

VC_15 said:


> what is it with the margin of 6 points today/?... End of 3rd quarter 72-66.. Heat...


 and thats w/o shaq! i hope RJ's right... i hope that it will only take 20 games for the team to properly learn defense/offense/chemestry!


----------



## ZÆ

Petey said:


> Schub in another thread.
> 
> -Petey


1st post sence leaving us, right?


----------



## Phenom Z28

McInnis misses a 2 inch jumper, RJ rebounds, gets hacked and goes to the line.


----------



## Petey

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> 1st post sence leaving us, right?


No he posted an article he wrote in his "I Miss Schub" thread in the OT forum.

Jefferson to the line, foul on Kapano.

RJ has 11 boards.

Another double-double.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

another double double for RJ


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Schub in another thread.
> 
> -Petey


OOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEE those dunks were nasty


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason Kidd found something in Walkers game that he likes...taking no-hope 3's.


----------



## Petey

Carter blows Kapano, to McInnis, to Kidd, misses the 3.

Walker backs down RJ, turns, hits.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

kidd, jeff, carter, RJ, Krstic starting the 4th!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Mourning assaults Krstic and the ref reluctantly blows his whistle.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, fakes out Zo.

Kicked by ZO... LOL

Dirty *******.

Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

Petey said:


> Carter blows Kapano, to McInnis, to Kidd, misses the 3.
> 
> Walker backs down RJ, turns, hits.
> 
> -Petey


 god


----------



## Petey

Hits the 1st, and the 2nd.

Nets down only 4 now.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ the dunk!


This was your 1000th post!


----------



## Lord-SMX

krstic need to get some fouls from the refs


----------



## NEWARK NETS

zoran, robinson,padgett,mjax... = four really bad players ...the dont give us much ...other than 6 fouls a piece..and a few minutes of rest for our starters.... we need one more guy to really be considered title contenders..
touchdown deon branch... 7 7 pats colts


----------



## Petey

Damnit.

Running down their shot clock, Payton backs down Carter.

Payton misses, but fouled by Carter.

Vaughn in for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

RJ w/ a nice game 18pts 12boards


----------



## Petey

Walker blocking foul. Jefferson with a great move.

Keep driving RJ!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Zoran misses the 3.

Heat with 3 fouls in 1:50.

Payton hits a 3!

DAMN IT!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** nets are down 7


----------



## Phenom Z28

Payton with the baseline jumper, Nets timeout. Nets down 77-70 with 9 minutes left. Time to get a little worried...


----------



## Mogriffjr

Collins with the 1/6 from the FT line again lol...


----------



## Lord-SMX

long 2


----------



## Vinsane

we lose why are we not passin vince the ball when he was there


----------



## Petey

Offensive foul called on Krstic away from the ball, his 5th.

Jackson is coming in for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

:curse: :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets! Lets go!!!


----------



## fruitcake

ya its VC's night tonight. get him back in and give him the ball.


----------



## Petey

Williams for a 3.

Heat up 10.

Damnit!

WOW, Kidd and Carter on the bench.

Vaughn misses, Zoran with a put back.

-Petey


----------



## HB

the bench is terrible


----------



## Petey

Walker to Williams 10 feet behind the line, shoots... LOL

Air ball.

Classic clowns.

And we can't hit.

Pass to RJ damnit!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

vince only played 22 min so far?? what is wrong with this coach??


----------



## Petey

Walker is fouled.

McInnis and Zoran out.

Jackson-Jefferson-Carter-Kidd-Vaughn.

Ah 1-2-3 of last year!

-Petey


----------



## Nets0701

We really need a peremiter Defender....


----------



## fruitcake

finally kidd/carter back.


----------



## Phenom Z28

JWill with the trey...Heat up 10

Planinic taps in off of a Vaughn miss, down 8.

Planinic later shows he has a nice dribble, McInnis misses a running jumper at the shot clock buzzer.

Walker goes to the line.


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> vince only played 22 min so far?? what is wrong with this coach??


Where ever you are reading that... is wrong.

Jackson can't hit the floater.

-Petey


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> finally kidd/carter back.


might be too late for that


----------



## fruitcake

finally kidd!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd the lefty driving lay-up AND 1.


----------



## Petey

Walker backing down RJ, RJ with his 13th board.

Kidd takes off, hits and 1.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

nice 3 point play


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Where ever you are reading that... is wrong.
> 
> Jackson can't hit the floater.
> 
> -Petey


ok i thought it looked stupid.


----------



## fruitcake

funkylikemonkey said:


> nice 3 point play


misses the free throw?


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the free throw.

We need stops.

Kidd with the steal, fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Heat over the limit, Kidd hits the 1st...

and the 2nd.

Nets down 6.

RJ sits.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

nice 4 point play from jason kidd.


----------



## Petey

Damn, Kidd with a steal, bats to Carter... out of bounds.

Carter was WIDE OPEN for a show too!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wade has stopped Vaughn.

Wade hits.

Nets time out.

Nets down 8.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

How many minutes left?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade just murders Vaughn's FG attempt and goes down the other end for a dunk off of a Kapono feed.

Nets down 8


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!! Lets go!!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane

man why are we not gettin vonce the ball and lettin him work we let jefferson do it why not carter


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Lets go Nets.....

YAY! J-Kidd


----------



## Noodfan

Damn Miami playing with 7 players so far? Where is our bench???


----------



## Petey

RJ drives... Misses, gets his own board.

To Jackson, fouled by Zo.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ throws up something....don't ask me, I don't know what it was... But he gets his own rebound, dishes off to Jax who gets hacked on a lay-up attempt.


----------



## reHEATed

Noodfan said:


> Damn Miami playing with 7 players so far? Where is our bench???


7 last game 2

svg refuses to use the young players and 4 veterans are injured. I hate it since zo and haslem are playing too many minutes.


----------



## The One

Noodfan said:


> Damn Miami playing with 7 players so far? Where is our bench???


non-existent.


----------



## Petey

Jackson hits both.

Nets down 6 again.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Why Carter only 22 minutes?


----------



## Phenom Z28

5:22 left, Nets ball down 6...time to dig into this thing.


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, Wade board.

Nets called on a blocking foul.

Collins' 4th?

Yes.

-Petey


----------



## kisstherim

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Why Carter only 22 minutes?


why carter only attempted 16 shots?


----------



## Vinsane

vince with 4 shots in the second half


----------



## ZÆ

Vinsane said:


> vince with 4 shots in the second half


5 shots


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade makes a FT, Carter comes back with a floater in the lane. Down 5.


----------



## Petey

Carter with a floater in the lane, hits... Nets within 5.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Nice shot by VC! :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

Nets down 5


----------



## Petey

Wade just draws Collins 5th.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

We'll steal this one...


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Lets go Nets.....

YAY! J-Kidd


----------



## Lord-SMX

Rucking Collins!!*&^!$^(!*$#(%@!&*&([email protected][email protected]%(^!#*%^#^%^#@


----------



## ZÆ

Carter with the fade away
82-87 Heat


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade makes a pair of FT's, Carter comes back and makes a fadeaway from the baseline. Down 5 again with ~4 minutes left.


----------



## Petey

Nets down 7.

Carter backing down Wade.

Wade falls down.

Carter turns, hits.

Carter with 27 now.

-Petey


----------



## kisstherim

YES! it's Carter TIME!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

were ****ng down 7


----------



## HB

Vince really wants to win this. Just keep giving him the ball


----------



## Lord-SMX

down 5


----------



## Petey

Collins with a strip on Wade, OMG gets it up.

Nets on the break.

Travel on McInnis.

WTF WTF!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

just keep gettin vince the ball why the turnovers at crunch time


----------



## Phenom Z28

Collins scrambles on the floor for the steal, but McInnis travels on the other end. Nets timeout. 3:28 left....87-82 Miami. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Lord-SMX

What the ****???


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Collins with a strip on Wade, OMG gets it up.
> 
> Nets on the break.
> 
> Travel on McInnis.
> 
> WTF WTF!!!
> 
> -Petey


 :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> Collins with a strip on Wade, OMG gets it up.
> 
> Nets on the break.
> 
> Travel on McInnis.
> 
> WTF WTF!!!
> 
> -Petey


****ING MCINNIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

Hbwoy said:


> Vince really wants to win this. Just keep giving him the ball


 vince should have taken that one by himself!


----------



## Lord-SMX

were alreayd down 7 wtf play some ****ing defsnes!!


----------



## Petey

I got to the can, and Nets down 7?

Jefferson is fouled.

Haslem with 5.

WadeShaqEddie will be happy when Haslem exits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

down 5 2 minutes left


----------



## Petey

Jefferson drains both.

Nets with some nice D.

Payton with the travel.

Heat have 12 turnovers!

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Lord-SMX said:


> were alreayd down 7 wtf play some ****ing defsnes!!


Sorry our players already forgot that...


----------



## kisstherim

yeah,Payton travelling :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

Carter a 33333!!!


----------



## Petey

Jefferson drives, misses, rebounds to Carter, hits the 3.

Nets within 2.

-Petey


----------



## HB

VIIIIIIIIIINCCCCCCCCE for 33333333333


----------



## Petey

Haha, Collins flops. Wade called for the offensive.

Carter hits.

Tied game!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

CARTER E:FLKjf;eKWjlf;rjow;ri3l !!!!


----------



## funkylikemonkey

again!


----------



## Noodfan

Trust me I feel it we'll steal this one. :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

Tie game at 89 with 45 sec.s left


----------



## kisstherim

yes!just pass the damn ball to carter,let him do the job!!!!


----------



## HB

OMG! Vince is unconscious


----------



## justasking?

OMG!!! Please God!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> CARTER E:FLKjf;eKWjlf;rjow;ri3l !!!!


English?

Heat TO.

37 seconds left.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

I told you alllllllllllll vince will be back!!!!!!!!1 dont be doubting Vinsanity anymore!!!!!!!!!1 Bia'''''tche.. hehhe! were tied!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

wow, great job Nets...cmon let's pull this out!


----------



## Vincanity15311

Vince is OK


----------



## ZÆ

I smell the win commin, do you guys?


----------



## HB

By the way KG with a near triple double in the game against the clips


----------



## RedsDrunk

Nice late 4th comeback for you guys, congrats


----------



## justasking?

Please God! Lets the Nets win!!! 

Come on Nets! Lets go!!! :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Thank god the Diesel isn't playing. Go Nets.

Nice effort against MIA on the road.


----------



## Nets0701

What a game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Y'know...Vince is being impressive and all on offense, but on the other side of the court, McInnis is really punishing Payton.


----------



## Noodfan

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> I smell the win commin, do you guys?



Yeah steal this one...


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets!!!


----------



## HB

Dang it, heat might either score or it goes to OT!


----------



## Petey

OMG NO!

Zo with the offensive board...

Heat can hold for 1 now.

It's tie or lose now.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Zo rebounds....24.3 seconds left, new 24 clock. They can have the last shot of the game.


----------



## justasking?

I really really hope we win.... :angel:


----------



## fruitcake

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Zo rebounds....24.3 seconds left, new 24 clock. They can have the last shot of the game.


we can win with 0.3 seconds left.. RJ showed us that last year against the cavs, remember?


----------



## VC_15

f'''''''''''''''''k the reeeeeeeeeeeeef..what kind of BS is that!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade fouled by RJ...



RUBBISH!!!


----------



## Petey

Foul on Jefferson.

5,2 seconds left.

Wade to the line.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

what happened???????


----------



## fruitcake

misses the 1st!!!


----------



## Jizzy

F*** the refs.


----------



## Lord-SMX

omFGGGGGGGG Miss atleast one!


----------



## Noodfan

Here comes the steal!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

5 seconds left? nets have the ball?? i know yahoo is inaccurate...


----------



## justasking?

Jassi said:


> F*** the refs.


I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wade makes 1 out of 2 with 5 seconds left. I'm shaking.


----------



## VC_15

Frank let god gives u all the brains in the world for this play!!!!!!11... make a nice play to vince.... 5 seconds left were down by 1


----------



## Lord-SMX

MISSSSSSSSs


----------



## VCFSO2000

To anybody who's watching...Was that foul on RJ a legit call?


----------



## Mogriffjr

5 seconds left...give it to VC...let him do him...


----------



## Lord-SMX

1pt game!!!! OMFG


----------



## HB

Man! this is it! this is friggin it!


----------



## Petey

Give it to RJ, let him drive and kick to Carter or draw a foul!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

i am confused but i get the sense that the game is not over yet...go NETS


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> To anybody who's watching...Was that foul on RJ a legit call?


Yes, but it was weak, but the Heat are at home.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Nets had 12 assists.


----------



## #1NETSfan

here we go...


----------



## fruitcake

Did We Just Lose?


----------



## HB

a friggin loss, zo blocked vince


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Carter drives and Carter gets tangled, can't get a shot up, no call.

Nets lose by 1.

-Petey


----------



## reHEATed

wade with game winning block

good game guys. Jefferson has imporved a lot since last season


----------



## fruitcake

please tell me yahoo is retarted


----------



## Noodfan

**** Zo!


----------



## RedsDrunk

LOL LF is going nuts...


----------



## VCFSO2000

Damn it.


----------



## 7M3

That's a ****ing foul. If they're gonna call that ***** bull**** on Jefferson, that sure as **** is a foul.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Foul!


----------



## wonka137

I told you the refs were gonna cheat us :| **** the cheating heat


----------



## Vinsane

damn why didnt we get vince the ball more


----------



## reHEATed

Hbwoy said:


> a friggin loss, zo blocked vince


wade got the block.


----------



## Mogriffjr

sigh, Nets can't beat the Heat...


----------



## kisstherim

Looks it's a clean block


----------



## Jizzy

F*** this.


----------



## kdub

Lawrence is IRATE


----------



## VCFSO2000

RedsDrunk said:


> LOL LF is going nuts...


Why?He wanted a call?


----------



## fruitcake

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15

wade had all ball but zo fouled vince... and the ref is standing there... f'''k the ref.


----------



## MrCharisma

Wow I've never seen Frank as upset as he was just now...definitely a tough loss. They got the phatom call on one end and we don't get the actual foul on the other end.


----------



## The One

:curse: NO FOUL!!!?? That was COMPLETE AND TOTAL BULL ***!!!!!!:curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX

****ing Foul!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Guess this is how the Bulls fans felt, huh?


----------



## Vincanity15311

STupid home team adv.


----------



## Lord-SMX

no vc had a clean block... vc got fukcing foulsd


----------



## Phenom Z28

90-89

:clap:Refs Win!:clap:

Deb Kaufman is hot.


----------



## VC_15

they just replayed the last play........ Zo had all body on [email protected]:


----------



## GM3

Hearbreaker, next 78 games are big!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I was watching on NBA TV and Carter got fouled, should of went to that foul line, DAMN IT :curse:


----------



## Charlie Brown

If you are going to call a touch foul on one end, call it on the other. Jeez.

Shame on the Nets for waiting 46 minutes to play defense though.


----------



## justasking?

I feel so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## The One

Mogriffjr said:


> sigh, Nets can't beat the Heat...


SHUT UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I agree with Frank, when he said a hearty "$%^& you!" as he left the court. Wade smacked Carter's forearm from elbow to fingertips while that worthless Zo smacked into him with the body, and NO CALL!?!? Utter bull#$&*%


----------



## fruitcake

i want to cry


----------



## RedsDrunk

Yeah he wanted the call. Dissapointing loss for you guys but at least your boy VC will be able to put out a whole damn serries of posters all based on what he did to Zo tonight. Vicious.


----------



## pinoyboy231

that is total bull**** man that was seriously a foul i swear refs these days piss me off..


----------



## Jizzy

F*** this. I'm gonna kill one of you. I'm so mad.


----------



## kisstherim

Lord-SMX said:


> no vc had a clean block... vc got fukcing foulsd


I mean the block by Wade was quite clean,but damn,Zo definitely fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214104

For what its worth, vote for the player of the game.


----------



## fruitcake

was it like randolph?? when he got fouled at the buzzer?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

kisstherim said:


> I mean the block by Wade was quite clean,but damn,Zo definitely fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!


You think that block was clean? Wade smacked his whole forearm.


----------



## Vincanity15311

They shud come out wit Vengence against the JAzz


----------



## The One

Jassi said:


> F*** this.* I'm gonna kill one of you*. I'm so mad.


 
Ok Ok...It's just a game.................A game that we GOT SCREWED ON!!!:curse: :banghead: :frown: :no: :sad:


----------



## GM3

Whats weird is that our guys were very aggresive today and yet we went to the line far less than in previous games.


----------



## Real

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade got the block.


Zo fouled Vince. 

I guess he's just mad because he got embarassed not once, not twice but 3 TIMES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NetsanityJoe

well i am glad nba officials are consistant . . . :sigh:


----------



## mjm1

Grandmazter3 said:


> Whats weird is that our guys were very aggresive today and yet we went to the line far less than in previous games.


refs were horrible*


----------



## kdub

OH WOW OH WOW, MOURNING F'N HIT HIM!!!

Wow, how many times did Lawrence yell the F word?

Can't wait for this upcoming Lawrence interview.

Ian and his buddy bashing the refs right now, and damn right!


----------



## Air Fly

Man this is a heartbreaking loss, i blame the ****ing refs.....**** nba needs to do something about it.


----------



## kisstherim

Krstic All Star said:


> You think that block was clean? Wade smacked his whole forearm.


maybe I didn't see it clearly

I guess if Wade had made both FTs before this,the refs probably would call this a foul,but when Heat only led by 1……


----------



## HB

Hopefully they can take out this anger on the jazz. On another note, this is one of the reasons I hate the NBA, frigging refs think its their game.


----------



## Air Fly

by the way, Carter raped Zo tonight.


----------



## 7M3

What can you say? It's a ****ing joke. The referees literally GAVE the Heat that win. To tell you the truth, I don't have a problem with the foul called on Jefferson. It was certainly clean, but Wade's a superstar, and when defenders reach in, most of the time he's gonna get the call. But to hold the whistle when Vince, also a superstar, basically gets bumped into the third row is an absolute travesty. The NBA should be ashamed.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Questionable reffing at the end of the game, if you're gonna give Wade the call on one end, at least give Carter the chance to sink some free throws as well.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

kisstherim said:


> maybe I didn't see it clearly


The announcers probably agree with you, for what it's worth. I wasn't paying attention to the bodying as much, and saw Wade's hand sweep across Vince's arm before it got to the ball... the refs saw... whatever they wanted to see, apparently


----------



## Jizzy

The refs f******* screwd us. They just wanted MIA to win so people won't think they suck. F*** the NBA. F*** David Stern. F*** the refs.


----------



## justasking?

7M3 said:


> What can you say? It's a ****ing joke. The referees literally GAVE the Heat that win. To tell you the truth, I don't have a problem with the foul called on Jefferson. It was certainly clean, but Wade's a superstar, and when defenders reach in, most of the time he's gonna get the call. But to hold the whistle when Vince, also a superstar, basically gets bumped into the third row is an absolute travesty. The NBA should be ashamed.


I agree. This is absolutely true. 

Im so disappointed.


----------



## reHEATed

Net2 said:


> Zo fouled Vince.
> 
> I guess he's just mad because he got embarassed not once, not twice but 3 TIMES!!! :biggrin:


we won. Thats all zo cares about

11 points, 12 boards, 5 blocks. He owned the nets much more than that one dunk. Like that RJ dunk attempt. Remember that?

anyway, it was areally a good game. Zo bodied vince at the end, but wade got it cleanly. You aint getting that call at the end on the road. Rj is alot better than last year. Kristic looks lost though

and if you really want to talk bad calls, that "charge" on wade with like a minute left should of been 2 ft's for the heat.


----------



## HB

Hopefully someone in the nets office sends a petition to the league, this kinda crap shouldnt be allowed to go on.


----------



## Real

wadeshaqeddie said:


> *we won. Thats all zo cares about*
> 
> 11 points, 12 boards, 5 blocks. He owned the netsmuch more than that one dunk. Like that RJ dunk attempt. Remember that?
> 
> anyway, it was areally a good game. Zo bodied vince at the end, but wade got it cleanly. You aint getting that call at the end on the road. Rj is alot better than last year. Kristic looks lost though
> 
> and if you really want to talk bad calls, that "charge" on wade with like a minute left should of been 2 ft's for the heat.


Actually, I totally agree with you, even if it means whining and crying your way out of a team that you willingly signed onto. Winning is everything to Zo even if it means acting totally unprofessional.


----------



## kdub

7M3 said:


> What can you say? It's a ****ing joke. The referees literally GAVE the Heat that win. To tell you the truth, I don't have a problem with the foul called on Jefferson. It was certainly clean, but Wade's a superstar, and when defenders reach in, most of the time he's gonna get the call. But to hold the whistle when Vince, also a superstar, basically gets bumped into the third row is an absolute travesty. The NBA should be ashamed.


Exactly.


----------



## nets_waterboy

D A M N!!! stupid refs ****ing screwed us. but at least zo was owned by VC haha.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

7M3 said:


> What can you say? It's a ****ing joke. The referees literally GAVE the Heat that win. To tell you the truth, I don't have a problem with the foul called on Jefferson. It was certainly clean, but Wade's a superstar, and when defenders reach in, most of the time he's gonna get the call. But to hold the whistle when Vince, also a superstar, basically gets bumped into the third row is an absolute travesty. The NBA should be ashamed.


RJ didnt even reach in... he didnt even touch him. you should have a problem with that call.... are you just trying to sound smart.?


----------



## 7M3

NEWARK NETS said:


> RJ didnt even reach in... he didnt even touch him. you should have a problem with that call.... are you just trying to sound smart.?


RJ did reach in, he just missed. It was Kidd that got his hand on the ball, but it amounts to the same thing.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

bottom line is that both superstars got fouled and the refs swallowed the whistle for vince. whether heat fan(s) want to agree or not it is true. if you watch the game and how the game was going its a joke not to call it. as for zo's block on rj that you keep bringing up, i guess that takes away 1 of the 3 posters zo was on. i guess 2 is better than 3 for ya.

both wade and vince are superstars, both get calls all the time. it SHOULDNT matter who is home and who is on the road because both are superstars and have the respect. even if vince wasnt a superstar, if refs do their job and call a foul a foul that player should be at the line. so if you break it down it isnt even about a superstar "getting" a call. its about CALLING A FOUL A FOUL!!!!! (heat fans im sure think we are 'crying' over this, but deep down they know whats up. they know zo fouled vince, they just wont admit it because they dont want to agree with us)


----------



## Tragedy

Man, Vince was ROBBED. They clearly dropped the ball on this one. If Wade could get a call with that reach in by Jefferson on one side, they should have called Wade for that BLATANT slap on Carter's arm while he's taking the shot.

You don't call one light foul then completely miss another physical foul on the other end. There's three refs, one HAD to see it.

*edit* Anyways, you seen how Walker got on Williams? Their chemistry might get the best of them yet.

This is all from an unbiased Knick fan, too.


----------



## SeaNet

Air Fly said:


> by the way, Carter raped Zo tonight.


How touching.


----------



## SeaNet

While they were lucky to even be in it at the end w/ the contribution they got from their big people, the Nets were definitely robbed. I wouldn't have minded a no call, if it wasn't for the phantom call BS at the other end. Consistency is the mark of good officiating. You can call it rough or you can call it tight, but just be consistent. Esp. at the end of a ****ing game.


----------



## XenoSphere

Damn refs man. :curse:


----------



## NR 1

sh... happens


----------



## L

XenoSphere said:


> Damn refs man. :curse:


well,they never call fouls at the end.every1 knows that.


----------



## Dooch

I got so mad yesterdday that the referees did not call any fouls I just fell asleep. It is so unfair we had such a great effort and the referees do not call anything for us, just for being in Miami. :curse:


----------



## MitchMatch

Yes..the referee's were biased. Classic idiot fan excuse.


----------



## Dooch

MitchMatch said:


> Yes..the referee's were biased. Classic idiot fan excuse.


MitchMatch stop instigating throughout the New Jersey Nets board. People have their opinions. Go worry about your Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Petey

MitchMatch said:


> Yes..the referee's were biased. Classic idiot fan excuse.


See ya in 10 days.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> See ya in 10 days.
> 
> -Petey


 classic.


----------

